# Mid Michigan M-N-G?



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone from the tri citys(Saginaw, Bay City, Midland) or the mid-michigan area interrest in getting togther to BS and have a few drinks? This is a great way for new members to put faces with the names! I am thinking maybe on a thursday night at the Saginaw Hooters!!!! We could have some wings and drinks! Let me know what you guys think!!!!!


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Sounds Good


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Hooter's and beer, what could be better?  Count me in.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Bump


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

sounds like a plan maybe find mid ground from saginaw to lansing ish name some dates and places


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

ozgood, i just noticed you are from webberville. i live in fowlerville. nice to see some more from this area coming to the site!!

is flint about half way between the two (lansing and saginaw)??


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

wow quix fowlerville whereabouts man we could be fishin more often!!!!!!!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i live right down town.


----------

